# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  شربت (فلاش) بالغلط !!كيف تتصرف؟؟؟

## أمل الظهور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إشترت زوجة ماء نار ( فلاش ) لأغراض تنظيف الأركان بأرضية الحمام نظراً لتأثيره* 

*الرائع والسريع في إعادة البريق للسيراميك ولكنها وضعته في زجاجة ماء بالمطبخ بدون*

* إعلام زوجها بمكونات الزجاجة؛ فما كان من الزوج عندما شعر بالعطش إلا أن أمسك* 

*بالزجاجة وشرب منها، وعندما شعر بطعمه الكاوي ألقى بماء النار من فمه على الأرض* 

*ورأى كيف كان هذا الماء يغلى على الأرضية، فطلب الزوج من زوجته الإسراع بإحضار* 

*اللبن من الثلاجة وشرب أكثر من نصف كيلو من اللبن ثم توجه إلى معهد السموم.* 

* 


هناك طلب الدكتور من الممرضة الإسراع بإحضار اللبن له وعندما أعلمه الزوج بأنه قد فعل

 بالفعل، إمتدح الدكتور هذا التصرف وتعجب كيف أنه تصرف هكذا حيث أن أغلب الذين 

يتوجهون لمعهد السموم في حالات شبيهة لم يكونوا يعلمون هذه المعلومة؛ وأعلمه بتأثير

 اللبن حيث يقوم بعمل بطانة سريعة تخفف من آثار هذه المادة الكاوية، وأعلمه أيضاً أن

 اللبن يجب أن يتعاطاه المصاب فوراً في حالة شرب أي مادة كاوية كالبوتاس . 


كما أضاف الدكتور له بمعلومة أخرى أن أي مادة بترولية كالجاز أو البنزين أو السولار 

عندما يُشرب بالخطأ يجب عدم شرب أي شئ لتخفيف أو مواجهة تأثيره ،, أو محاولة 

إخراج هذه المادة البترولية وكذلك الكاوية بمحاولة التقيؤ لأن هذا يتسبب في صعود هذه 

المواد للمرئ ويقوم بإعادة توزيع جديد للمادة في الأمعاء مرة أخرى ؛ بل يجب التوجه 

فوراً لمعهد السموم وليس أي مستشفى عادى
**



يلا اللي يجرب يعطينا النتايج <<هااا.... لا ...ولا.. شيء 

بعيد الشر عنكم وان شاء الله ماتحتاجونها ودوم يارب بسلامه

*

----------


## تأبط بودره

أمل الظهور 




> يلا اللي يجرب يعطينا النتايج





كنت باجرب .. بس أكتشفت أن اللبن في الثلاجه منتهي مدته ... :bigsmile:  :toung: 
تسلمون على المعلومه الرائعه حقا.

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههه غباااء استغفر الله... شيه غرشة الماي مهي شفافه.. ما يشووف اللون..
زين لما فتحها ما شم الريحه.. حشا مفجووع ...  :deh:  <<< الله لا يبلااااااااانا
لحظه بقووم بجرب بس لحظه بكتب وصيتي ..<< اللي يسمع في شي عاد توصي عليه  :toung: 
بس هاااا ... اذا ما رجعت حياااتي في رقبتش..  :wink: 
وبقول لأمي ام الحلوين واخوتي كبرياء و ملك الإحساس يجو وياخذو بثاري منش  :wink:  
بسألش داك ينفع والا لازم فلاش.. زين كلوركس <<< كف  :wacko:  
تسلمي فديتش على المعلومه الحلوه ..
والله الواحد من الخلعه لا لبن ولا هم يحزنون بصياحه ونياحه هذا اذا بعده ما طفى خخخ بعيد الشر.. وركض الطوارئ.. :help: 
يللا اذا صار لينا هالموقف الله يجيب العقل ..  :notrust: 
يعطيش الف عافيه بطيختي 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

هذا من اغلاط بعض الناس عندما يوضعون اشياء خطيره 
في اشياء يتداولها الانسان بكل امان ...
بس هذا شكله معدومه حاسة الشم عنده ههههه
اقول ياقلبي فرووح من النوع الا مايحب يدخل في تجارب ..
بس عشان خاطرك يالغلا اسويها وقت .....الا خلاص ما ابي الدنيا نهائي 
الف شكرلك حبيبتي ام عــــبااادي 
ع المعلووومه الحلووه 
بس في هذا الوقت العقل يكون قافل وما منه فايده 
وما فيه غير الدكتور ...
يعطيك العااافيه وما حرمنا جديدك الحلووو مثلك 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بارك الله فيك على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## أمل الظهور

> أمل الظهور
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كنت باجرب .. بس أكتشفت أن اللبن في الثلاجه منتهي مدته ...
> 
> تسلمون على المعلومه الرائعه حقا.









*هههههههه*

*ياعلي ياعلي* 

*زين انتبهت للتاريخ ولا كان صار غسيل معده بالجمله عن الفلاش  واللبن مره واحده ماتتعبون مرتين* 


*يعطيك العافيه على مرورك*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> ههههههههههههه غباااء استغفر الله... شيه غرشة الماي مهي شفافه.. ما يشووف اللون..
> 
> عفر كان عمي ولا بالظلمه 
> 
> 
> 
> زين لما فتحها ما شم الريحه.. حشا مفجووع ...  <<< الله لا يبلااااااااانا
> 
> مسكين كان عطشان 
> ...








*اقول امور تذكري اللبن على مسؤوليتي بس قولي اللي مايحب اللبن كيف <<راحت علي لاني مااحبه ولا اطيق اشم ريحته*



*وام الحلويين خالتوو بنتك خطيره وربي تسويها يوم ماااا وانا عارفتها ياحبها للتجارب* 

*حطي جنب كل مواد كيميائيه علبتين لبن لتفادي المواقف العنيفه*  :wink: 


*تسلم لي هالطله يارب وماننحرم منها*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> هذا من اغلاط بعض الناس عندما يوضعون اشياء خطيره 
> 
> في اشياء يتداولها الانسان بكل امان ...
> بس هذا شكله معدومه حاسة الشم عنده ههههه
> 
> 
> *هههه وييه عفر كانت عنده انفلونزا المسكين* 
> 
> 
> ...







_ربي لايحرمنا من هالطله وهالمرور الحلو والغالي_ 


_مراحب فيك نورتي حبابه_

----------


## أمل الظهور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك على الطرح ..
> 
> كل المودة





*وعليكم السلام خيو*


*مشكور على تواجدك الكريم* 


*ربي يعطيك الف  عافيه*

----------


## ام الحلوين

**


*وتسلم الايادي يارب* 


*على هالمعلومه الرائعه*

----------


## alzahrani33

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يمكن  أموووووت قبل لا أتصرف

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو

وشكراااااا على الموووضوووع

----------


## hope

يسلموو على المعلومــــــــه

يمـكن احتاجها يوم من الايام <<  ناويه على نفسـها خخخ

الله يبعد الشـــــر عنا وعنــــكم وانشاء الله مانحتاجهـا 


مشكوره حبيبتي .. 

بانتظا رجديدك المميز ..

تحياتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

_ام الحلوين ،، الزهراني ،،حور_ 

_تشكرون على مروركم_ 

_وان شاء الله يبعد عنكم الفلاش والمواد الكيميائيه والتسمم_ 


_يسلموو_

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مشكورة امل على الافاادة
يعطيك العافية
تحياتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اميرة بإحساسي ..*


*تشكري خيتو على حضورك* 

*وربي يسلمكم من كل سوء* 

*يسلمو*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

املوة يالدبه وين الخبر قبل عشرين سنه <<ول عشرين مرة وحده لا بس يمكن اقل
المهم وينه ليش ماجبتيه  لاني اخويي اخويي الي كان صديقي واحنا صغار
جينا واحنا مفجوعين من العطش وكانت امه حاطه كلوركس بكاس وشربه
وهو كان دب شوي وراح فيها الولد طيب انا شلون اتصرف لو ادري عطيته اللبن 
على  عمري اخوي شربوة ماي ومانفع معاه الا المستشفى
بس صدق ان مافيك خير ماتساعدي ولا تجيبي المعونه الا الحين هو خلاص مو محتاج الك وربي سلمه
بس يمكن يجرب واحد من اولاده فتنفع في المستقبل :wink: 
يسلموا ع المعلومه

----------


## أمل الظهور

املوة يالدبه وين الخبر قبل عشرين سنه <<ول عشرين مرة وحده لا بس يمكن اقل

وين الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ في معامل ابحاثي  وكتباتي  مابعد اكتشفه  :toung: 

المهم وينه ليش ماجبتيه لاني اخويي اخويي الي كان صديقي واحنا صغار

جينا واحنا مفجوعين من العطش

*اعترفي وين رايحين هاا* 

 وكانت امه حاطه كلوركس بكاس وشربه
وهو كان دب شوي وراح فيها الولد طيب انا شلون اتصرف لو ادري عطيته اللبن

*يوه طيب مو انت فولتي كان صرتي فولتي بهاللحظه وعطتيه*

*وانا متأكده هو يتلوى وانتين شماته عليه صوح عارفتك* 
على عمري اخوي شربوة ماي ومانفع معاه الا المستشفى 
*حمد لله على سلامة اخوك وطلع من الشر ومايشوف شر بعد الزحمه* 


*بس صدق ان مافيك خير ماتساعدي ولا تجيبي المعونه الا الحين هو خلاص مو محتاج الك وربي سلمه*

*لا ..الله يهداك انا اعلمك كيف انه فيني خير واكثر منك بعد ..نرجع الشريط زين واذا وصلنا للقطه* 

*هاي انت تتصلي عليي وتقولي لي املووووووووه تهي تهي اخويي شرب كلوركس دبريني* 

*كيف وانا اقول لك على اللبن <<طبعا لاتحلمي اقول لك بسرعه لازم اتغلى واذا شفت الاوضاع خلاص* 

*قريب وتنتهي بقول لك <صدق نحيسه* 


بس يمكن يجرب واحد من اولاده فتنفع في المستقبل :wink: 

*ههههههههههههههههه شوف الدبه ول ول عليك هذا عيال اخوها وتفاول عليهم من الحين* 



يسلموا ع المعلومه


*الله يسلمك فوله نورت الصفحه*

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلمووووووووووووووو


الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بسمة انتظار

تسلمي حبيبتي اموله فعلا معلومة جميلة ومفيدة وان شاء الله مانحتاجها

----------


## أمل الظهور

Sweet Magik،، بسمة إنتظار 


*تشكروا على تواجدكم* 

*وان شاء الله ماتحتاجوها* 

*تسلموا على المرور*

----------

